# Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?



## Pilkman (12. April 2006)

Hallo!

Die Frage mag albern klingen, es interessiert mich aber. 

Wenn man zwei Echolote mit JE einem Geber auf einem Boot zusammen betreibt, können sich die Signale und die entsprechende Auswertung dann untereinander stören und zu Fehlmessungen führen? |kopfkrat 

Hintergrund ist, dass ich öfter mit einem Kumpel zusammen angel und er das Echolot für den jeweiligen Bootsführer auf einem Halter in dessen Blickrichtung gebaut hat. Die weiter vorn Angelnden haben also keine Möglichkeit mehr, auf das Display zu luschern, nicht so toll wie ich finde. Ein zweiter Geber und ein zweites Echo würden das Problem beheben, natürlich nur, wenn das problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Angelwebshop (12. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*

Sie führen 100% ig zu Fehlmessungen und Störungen wenn Sie auf der selben Frequenz betrieben werden. 

Geht also nur wenn ein Gerät mit z.b. 55 Khz und das andere mit 200 Khz
betrieben wird.


----------



## Tiffy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*

Oder halt Tochterbildschirme montieren.


----------



## Pilkman (12. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*

@ Herbert & Tiffy

Vielen Dank für Eure kurzen und schnellen Antworten!!! #6

Beide Echolote würden auf 200 KHz senden, damit hat sich die Möglichkeit mit dem "Zweitecho" erledigt. 

Naja, war ´ne Idee, die bereits von einer negativen Vorahnung begleitet wurde... :q


----------



## vaaberg (12. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*

Zwei Echo´s geht prima bei mir,aaaber !               #6 

Schwinger ca. 0,60 auseinander, Schwingerkabel gut voneiander und vor allem von Spannungführenden Kabeln trennen,ggf. zusätzlich abschirmen.
Die Streustrahlung der Strom/Spannung führenden Kabel und der Schwingerkabel ist nicht von Pappe. Ich hatte dazu einen Elektronic-Ing. mit diversen Messgeräten.

Habe ein LCX 104 CI mit 50/200Hz und eine altes X 85 am Heck für die "Arbeit", aber auf eigenem Boot.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (12. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*

Hi #h 

hatten auch schon 2 Echolote an Bord und die Angaben waren meiner Meinung nach durchaus O.K.
konnten sogar unsere Pilker hüpfen sehen. 

Lowrance X - 87 und ein Humminbird Matrix 27


----------



## gerd4811 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*

Es wurde erzählt, das 2 Echolote sich stören und  habe es  deshalb selber ausprobiert. 
Es geht, keine Störung und gleichgenaue Anzeige. 
Ich hatte jedoch ein 200 khz und ich vermute, dass das instalierte Echolot  50 khz hatte. Kann es jedoch nicht ganau sagen
Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert.


----------



## Angelwebshop (13. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*

Es geht nur dann wirklich richtig wenn unterschiedliche Frequenzen benutzt werden. 

Das scheint mir bei allen die schreiben es geht so gewesen zusein. 

@ vaaberg, auch bei Dir arbeiten 2 unterschiedliche Frequenzen 

Bei gleichen Hhz geht es definitiv nicht, es stört sogar wenn 2 Boote ziemlich dich zusammen stehen.


Matrix 27 = 87 Khz
Lowrance X 87 = 200 Khz


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*



			
				Angelwebshop schrieb:
			
		

> Bei gleichen Hhz geht es definitiv nicht, es stört sogar wenn 2 Boote ziemlich dich zusammen stehen.



Da muss ich ihm absolut Recht geben ... hatte schon mehrfach das Erlebnis .. mit meinem alten X-97. Kaum in die Nähe von anderen Booten, z.B. mit X-135er & die Aufzeichnungen auf dem Schirm fangen an zu zucken & die Datenausgaben stimmen zeitweilig absolut rein gar nicht mehr !

2 Echos an Board wäre mir auch schon etwas zuviel des Guten Markus .. muss auch so gehen  .. redet miteinander #h 

MFG
basti


----------



## Fliegenfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Zwei Echolote auf einem Boot? Geht das?*

Ich habe mal mein X70A-3D abgeschossen, als ich bei einem Vergleich mit dem Gerät eines Kumpels auf dessen Frequenz gewechselt habe. Die Geber hatten wir im Abstand von etwa 30cm nebeneinander montiert. Der Bildschirm ist zusammengebrochen, dann ging nichts mehr. Da ich das Gerät erst am Vortag gekauft hatte hab ich es einfach umgetauscht. Seither bin ich vorsichtiger geworden. 

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------

